# Trolling **** pops



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

When trollng a spread of **** pops would you want to run 4 lines? Typically, how short do you run the short lines and how long the longs? Would it be a good idea to use different weight jigs or would you run all the same weight?

I understand trolling speed is 1.5-2 knts?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

You are right on the trolling speed. What works well is to stagger the lines based on time, such as 5 second, 10 seconds, etc. That prevents tangles.


----------

